# Emotional numbness?



## elevit3 (Jun 18, 2013)

Hello,

I've had DP/DR for about a year and a half but over the past few months, my DP/DR symptoms have subsided; however, just recently, I feel like I've acquired a case of mild depression that has resulted in me feeling a lack of emotions/empty feelings. I also feel like my mind is empty at times and it's hard for me to concentrate on something for an extended period of time like I was able to just a few months ago when I was still in college. I think part of my depression lies in the fact that I don't have any good friends back at home since most of my current friends are people that I met while being in college and they live too far for me to visit them. Another underlying factor, I think, that is causing me to be in a state of depression is the fact that I don't exercise and spend most of my time on the computer at home. What has been your experience with the symptoms that I have described and how did you get over them?


----------



## miabella (Jun 19, 2013)

Hi elevit3,

I think you're spot on with the friends thing. Since DP is to protect you from very strong negative feelings, maybe going out and fixing the issue with having few people to spend time with will help it resolve itself.

When I felt the strongest signs of DP/DR when I had it three years ago, I fought the numbness and depression by pushing myself to go do things... EVERY day I was getting groups of people together (mind you, these weren't my friends, they were the friends of my boyfriend at the time) to go do things... even just sit around. I avoided activities that would allow my mind to wander to much about how I felt, like seeing movies or something. The people that I hung out with were all very silly and unpredictable. Very full of conversation... it really helped as a distraction, but it also made me laugh and enjoy myself and my life again.

Numbness is a huge sign of DP/DR. Acceptance (that the numbness is DP/DR), distraction, and positive thinking will help you move on from it. If it's hard to find friends around where you are, join a class that might challenge you -- it will distract you and be very rewarding! Make sure it's something you enjoy as well!


----------



## elevit3 (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi, Miabella!

Other than accepting numbness as part of DP/DR, distraction ( which I'm still having trouble with because I'm not at school yet), and positive thinking, did you take any supplements? I have tried the following: Complex B vitamins, Fish oil, DMAE, and another concentration improvement supplement and what's strange is that after taking all of these, I do feel emotions and improved concentration coming back but after a few hours, I become even more numb or I am able to think better but my anxiety symptoms kick in that I usually never have. Why do you think this is so? Another question I have is: If I only feel the numbness and no other symptoms of DP/DR ( 80%) of the time, is this a sign that I'm improving? Is this what you experienced after 1.5 years of having dp/dr? I hope you reply soon, thank you!


----------



## Mar1982 (Feb 14, 2013)

HI There!

This has been my problem too! I had very bad DP for about a year and a half but the last year and a half I have been feeling more connected and in the moment, but I feel emotionally numb and I feel less connected to the people and places and things that I normally love and to my memories. I am not sure if this is residual DP or mild depression! Hope you feel better soon!


----------

